
Ask HN: Is There a Hacker News RSS Feed? - TekMol
I can&#x27;t find one. It seems unusual for a site like HN to not support RSS.<p>The FAQ page does not mention RSS either. What&#x27;s the deal?
======
mtmail
There's [https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)
but you're right, it should probably be linked somewhere in the FAQ.

~~~
Artemix
Didn't know about this one, but there's another one I personally use, which is
[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

~~~
hopesthoughts
I didn't know about the show feed either, I also use HNRSS and love it, mostly
for the searches.

